# Beautiful Downtown Burbank with a "little" snow



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Burbank got a little bit dusted today with SNOW. This is kind of freakish in this area AND a little unusual! Nothing compared with what you folks get in the midwest or east, but considering we are only 20 miles from the Pacific and in a mild desert climate, this is strange. I was five years old the last time it snowed in Los Angeles-62 years ago!





































That poor palm hasn't seen THIS before!


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

What no plow train pics??? 

That storm is driftimg my way now, my prediction is 1-4", alas alack, no plow on the lne. 

John


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

John, 

It was just a dusting and didn't last very long. It's almost 11:00 pm here and their is still some snow around the pool area. My wife and daughters went to lunch at California Pizza Kitchen this afternoon and their waitness had to go to the window to see the snow falling. She had NEVER seen snow before! Southern California girl all her life. My nephew calls it wet hail or "graupel". Like I said, this is very unusual.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I was at a familty event today in Palmdale and got dumped on w/ 3 to 4 inches of snow in about 2 hours, I was glad Hwy 14 wasnt shut down, driving home with 3 inches of snow frozen on top of your car does interesting things to the aerodynamics and stability. Will post some pics tomorrow.


----------



## R.W. Marty (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice pictures Gary, 
Looks like you got more snow out of this storm than we did. 
For some reason it just split around us and moved south. 
Do you have chains? 
Later 
Rick


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Snow arrived. Woke to rain at 5 am, by 5:30 had turned to flakes. It's 8:15and starting to melt. 
A perfect snow, pretty in the morning and gone by noon!














































Hopefully this wraps up our winter weather...

John


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, how many days were the schools closed for, did you get some bread and milk before all the store ran out???


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Schools were closed for 2 whole days... it's the weekend silly!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

It's funny, we are at about 1000 ft. elevation here and the folks doen below in the Valley received quite a bit more "actual" snow than we did. Ours was wet hail or graupel. 

Nice pictures John!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

Posted By Totalwrecker on 27 Feb 2011 08:45 AM 
Schools were closed for 2 whole days... it's the weekend silly! 

Not you







was talking to Gary.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron,

No schools closed. Hey, it's the weekend, even out here!









We did have some diners stranded at the Castaway Resturant last night(about a 1/2 mile away and above us father up the hill) because it was "snowed-in".









Our cabin, about 80 miles from here, had a large amount of snow dumped on it!


----------



## BodsRailRoad (Jul 26, 2008)

to funny


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, it's purty to look at but I'm sure glad it's been in the 80s here.


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Gary,
Here's the best shot of all.. taken at 10:30 am.
I've lived in NH and Me, I know what shovels and snow blowers are!

















Just traces left down here on the foothills, the mountains are white...

John


----------



## rdamurphy (Jan 3, 2008)

I'll have to send you some guys some pics of Rollins Pass I took last June. With 4 feet of snow blocking the road above Yankee Doodle Lake! LOL! I hear that the Needle's Eye tunnel wasn't accessable until August last year... 

Thanks for the pics, guys! Robert


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Gary, we stayed in San Diego Friday night and heard it start raining just after midnight. They were forecasting snow about 2000 feet at some time during the storm so we left the motel at 06:00 PST and headed east on 8.

Temp was 53 when we left sea level and didn't go under 34 at the summit of 4181.... Rained hard all the way to Jacumba then not a bit of rain until it started snowing about 11 pm in Prescott.









I can imagine it was quite something to see snow in Burbank.


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

That it was, Stan. That it was!









My daughter was up from San Diego yesterday and she commented about how hard it rained Friday night! Her husband was flying to Paris yesterday for a business trip and sent a text to Facebook asking about this "rumor" of snow in Burbank. Pretty funny.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By vsmith on 27 Feb 2011 12:04 AM 
I was at a familty event today in Palmdale and got dumped on w/ 3 to 4 inches of snow in about 2 hours, I was glad Hwy 14 wasnt shut down, driving home with 3 inches of snow frozen on top of your car does interesting things to the aerodynamics and stability. Will post some pics tomorrow. 



















Pics from Saturday in Palmdale


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

In the famous words of Nelson from the Simpsons:

Ha Ha! 

We had a nice day yesterday. Must have been almost 55 degrees and sunny here. Dwight would have been freezing. I went for a run in just shorts.


----------

